# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  SHINING 3D unveils new and updated EinScan 2.0

## This

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201612...d-scanner.html

The update to EinScan software version 2.0 will be available to all  EinScan Series 3D Scanner users as a free upgrade. Although EinScan  2.0’s official launch date is December 5th, SHINING 3D tell us in a  press release that the software will be available from December 1st as  an open invitation for internal testing.

----------


## scobo

Can't get the beta to install .......

----------


## scobo

Sent an email to support and to thier credit they replied the same day.
They sent me a couple of dll files which fixed the problem.
Haven't had a chance to test it fully yet but there are some nice improvements.
You now have the option create a mesh without filling in holes which is something I've been hoping for.

----------


## This

I really like to hear more of your experience with this new software  :Smile: 
I am a bit hesitant to try it.

----------


## scobo

You can try it without uninstalling the previous version. I have both 1.7.7 and 2.0 installed and can use either without any issues.
Final mesh quality seems to be better in 2.0.
Another improvement is the option to save or load a project in turntable (autoscan) mode as with freescan mode.
There's also an option to set the number of turntables steps (or rotations) from 8 to 180 if you need to capture more angles.

----------


## propologist

Were is this in the program? "There's also an option to set the number of turntables steps (or rotations) from 8 to 180 if you need to capture more angles." Is this only in the pro vers.? If it is in the S- vers. please let me know where.
Thanks

----------


## scobo

The new version is for both the Pro and the S. It's the S I'm using.
The steps option is in the main scanning screen right above the "Fast Mesh" button.
You can type the required number of steps in the box to the right of "Turntable steps (8-180)".

----------


## This

Here are some vids of the new 2.0 software

----------


## This

And a "review" of the Einscan-s running with the new software,
I would not call this a good review, he just got the scanner sent to him without him knowing how it works, and not taking the time beforehand to do some research about 3D scanning,
he is just pressing buttons, complaining about the software being non intuitive, and surprised at the bad quality it produces.

----------


## scobo

> And a "review" of the Einscan-s running with the new software,
> I would not call this a good review, he just got the scanner sent to him without him knowing how it works, and not taking the time beforehand to do some research about 3D scanning,
> he is just pressing buttons, complaining about the software being non intuitive, and surprised at the bad quality it produces.


I would agree although to be fair, he did say right at that start this is his first attempt at scanning and he didn't know what he was doing.

----------


## This

> I would agree although to be fair, he did say right at that start this is his first attempt at scanning and he didn't know what he was doing.


I just don't understand why he made this video, just to get clicks I guess,
He could have started without any knowledge, and made the second half of the vid about explaining what he did wrong and make some better scans !
Maybe he just wanted to show that just sending a free 3D scanner does not get you a good review, and to me it looks like he fumbled a bit on purpose.

----------


## sk4477

Is anybody actually able to download the new software? I've been trying for hours now and the download always aborts after a few megabytes and the resulting file can't be run.

----------


## scobo

It's a pretty big file, 344mb.
Could be that the server was busy when you tried. I had the same problem when I first tried but a couple of hours later it downloaded in a few minutes.

----------


## sk4477

I finally got the file..

.. only to run into next set of problems:

1) During install it tried to do something with C++ Runtimes and errored out twice. It is trying to access install files that are nowhere to be found.
2) Sometimes the scan "preview" (where it displays whats already scanned) remains empty, the scans are then "lost" somehow. (Auto scan using turntable, not textured)  If i load an old scan, it starts working again (sometimes)
3) During scanner calibration, the software crashes every once in a while
4) Documentation is pretty bad, bordering on incomprehensible

I love this scanner when its working, 
but IMHO their software is pretty bad :-(

----------


## scobo

Yeah, there seems to be a few bugs in V2.0. The previous version was more stable.
Regarding your empty scan preview, I sometimes see this when the scanner has picked up "noise" from the area behind the turntable. The preview hasn't disappeared though, it's just gone off to one side and zooming out reveals the preview again.
I fixed this by placing a black sheet behind the turntable to stop it picking up anything that shouldn't be in the scan.

----------


## sk4477

Oh, that's possible, cause when scanning works, it does include part of my wallpaper. I will try a black sheet of something. Thanks!

----------

